# Attack on Public Lands



## Randle (Nov 6, 2000)

I wanted to pass this along so everyone is aware about what is going on in Utah. From Back Country Hunters and Anglers:

https://www.backcountryhunters.org/_administration_chops_national_monuments


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

2 out of 3 acres in Utah is federally owned. Obama declared millions of acres a national monument which restricted access to the federal lands. President Trump reversed that decision and returned it back to the original agreement.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Simple. Anything Obama did, Trump is going to un-do it. Regardless of consequences. That's what we have to live with. Thanks to the 27..


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Most of what Obama did needs to be undone.

Is your memory as short as the woman democrat in congress bitching about not getting to go over the tax bill the other day before it was passed. She seemed to forget or IGNORE Pelosi's statement about Obama care when the Republicans wanted to read what was in Obama care. Pelosi said "Pass it and we can read it later!!!!!!


----------

